
Ask HN: Assume GTP-X arrives in 6 months and is 100X – what now? - dflock
After reading https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lesswrong.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;N6vZEnCn6A95Xn39p&#x2F;are-we-in-an-ai-overhang I was thinking...<p>What would a 100x improvement on GTP-3 do to your employability, for example? What changes would this bring in the short term? Medium term? What should one do to stay afloat in the medium term?<p>For the purposes of this question, I don&#x27;t care about the details of the network&#x2F;GTP etc... just the outcomes of a 100x improvement in results.
======
dflock
How far can you get in some jobs by _just_ being _really_ good at NLP - i.e.
without any insight or domain knowledge/reasoning, beyond what's needed for
the NLP?

------
minimaxir
GPT-3 is not a 100x improvement over GPT-2.

~~~
TomMarius
Are you sure? When I look at the GPT-2 examples, and remember my experience
with it when you could try on talktotransformer.com, I would say it is.

GPT-2 would start to ramble incomprehensibly almost every time. It would
forget context after a few words. It would get into loops. To make something
resembling a conversation you had to heavily influence it.

~~~
minimaxir
It's _better_ , just not 100x better, which is a big difference in practice.

Quantitatively about 5x of the output is more useful in my usage, which is not
enough to upend society.

